
SigInt for the Masses: Building a Signals Intelligence Platform for $150 - crankylinuxuser
https://gitlab.com/crankylinuxuser/siginttablet
======
crankylinuxuser
My presentation is here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hyq6_IZ-2fE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hyq6_IZ-2fE)

I presented this at CircleCityCon, a hacker con in Indianapolis IN.
[https://ccc2019cfp.busyconf.com/activities/5c3a57314808fac10...](https://ccc2019cfp.busyconf.com/activities/5c3a57314808fac1050000b2)

The pictures of this device:
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D4cOL0DWAAIiD2P.jpg:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D4cOL0DWAAIiD2P.jpg:large)

[https://gitlab.com/crankylinuxuser/siginttablet/raw/master/C...](https://gitlab.com/crankylinuxuser/siginttablet/raw/master/CircleCityCon%202019/assets/radioinstigator/RadioInstigator.jpg)

The details are as follows:

    
    
         Rx: 24MHz-1.7GHz (antennas 50MHz-1.2GHz)
         Tx: 100KHz-1.5GHz (antennas 50MHz-1.2GHz)
         CrazyRadio: non-BT 2.4GHz keyboards/mice
         802.1abgn wireless usb
         BTLE onboard bluetooth
    

I designed, build, and scripted its full build to a comprehensive
defense/scanning and attacking platform. My repo linked contains the complete
build instructions to build your own device.

Everything is under the GPL 3.

------
crankylinuxuser
Why should you care?

Radio is used a ton outside of 'wifi' (802.11abgn) and Bluetooth, yet the
hardware manufacturers put little to none in security / authentication /
authorization / auditing. So they're massive vulnerabilities in any house or
org. My device allows detection _and_ attacking devices. It can be used to see
for yourself what's vulnerable. And you can then make choices on what you want
to do with it.

Vulnerabilities can include things like the following:

Garage door openers

car key fobs

refrigerators

ovens

washing machines

dryers

various IoT equipment

restaurant order alert devices

emergency sirens

municipal water pumps

P25 (police communications)

Plane telemetry (ADSB spoofing)

GPS spoofing and takeover

...and more

